# anyone make thier own pushbox?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about making my own pushbox for a skidloader. Anyone ever make one before?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

My brother worked for Protec, about 10+ years ago, when he came to work for me we thought about it. Once you price materials, figure your time, it isn't worth it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

i made one. blade cost me $200 and then about $200 in scrap parts to make the rest.
9ft fisher trip edge. I have to mount a rubber on the top for pull back still


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks nice midtown


I've been thinking about I have a couple old plows. My only question would be the wear pads


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

thats what im talking about


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just used some flat stock and made some wear bars

Mine still needs a strip of rubber on the top to be able to back drag however I found with the bucket mount it was impossible because there is too much slack in the bucket mount and it flops when you tip it forward to try and back drag. 

Im actually in the process of taking the same design and making an 8ft version only with a quick tach plate instead of bucket mount.

Fisher trip edge plows work great.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i just picked up a 9 ft western plow, full trip but i think it will work just fine, we dont get many snows over 6" here anyways, and i can crank the springs to make it trip really hard! 

but i think im going to use some plate steel and make sides like you did, no top though. and see how it goes, and adjust from there. i like the box mount, is it faster than having a plate mount? my blade is on a skid plate mount, but im thinking switching to the bucket to load sanders that the bucket mount would be faster?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I wouldnt say its faster, but if we are across town and need to have a bucket its key.
Thats the only reason why I did it that way. However Im going to make it quicktach this season.


----------

